# Skeeter Experience



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

All pros will be here tomorrow for the big event FREE seminars. 

Skeeter Saltwater Experience at LAPS on the Causeway in Mobile 10-4 tomorrow. They will have Four famous Pros there, and free goodies for riding their boats. Hope everyone catches a big one.


----------

